#ubuntu-eg 2011-02-07
<Tigerboy> cheers to all in Egypt...
<OCboy> where're u from ?
<Tigerboy> USA and England
<OCboy> where are u at mment
<OCboy>  momnet*
<OCboy> feel drunk cant typr right letters lol
<Tigerboy> oh sorry in USA
<Tigerboy> we are all supporting you 100 percent
<Tigerboy> assuming you are not a mubarak staffer :)
<Tigerboy> are you in Egypt?\
<OCboy> i'm not his .. but to be honest dont trust USA anymore
<Tigerboy> No it is not USA it's Israel
<Tigerboy> and you can trust the people who are not brainwashed
<Tigerboy> it seems like our government supports him but it's only israel
<Tigerboy> USA would be much better off if Egypt were totally free.
<Tigerboy> only one that benefits by repression is Israel
<OCboy> buddy u shold know that USA & Isreal are
<Tigerboy> what?
<OCboy> two faces to same coin
<Tigerboy> no
<Tigerboy> the problem is Israel has a network that hijacks or political system
<Tigerboy> israel costs the USA trillions in money and countless lost lives
<Tigerboy> they make it so a politician cannot be elected
<Tigerboy> You see they take money from our treasury to subvert our democracy
<Tigerboy> not the same coin
<Tigerboy> did you know 76 percent of americans including jews want to cut off military aid to Israel
<Tigerboy> well that poll was covered up
<Tigerboy> because they control the US media
<Tigerboy> Israel is a big scam a criminal organisation
<OCboy> just second
<Tigerboy> There are good people in Israel but not those that run it.
<OCboy> wait secind
<Tigerboy> ok
<OCboy> second*
<Tigerboy> Obama actually made it possible to have this revolution
<Tigerboy> he did it in spite of Israel
<Tigerboy> Now israel is trying to stop it.
<OCboy> let me answer pls
<OCboy> u wanna say that u support us ?
<Tigerboy> Israeli government said they want egypt not to have a democracy for at least one more generation
<OCboy> do u wanna say that u like us
<OCboy> ?
<OCboy> i mean usa ?
<Tigerboy> yes I know I support egypt
<Tigerboy> and the USA does
<Tigerboy> the people do
<OCboy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Syi2Yoflcqs
<Tigerboy> let me see be back in a minute
<OCboy> watch it and dont tell me that bullshits
<Tigerboy> hi thank you
<Tigerboy> ok it is very complicated
<Tigerboy> the USA has a certain group of people that are racists and they were brainwashed
<Tigerboy> they needed someone to hate and Bush has said it is ok to hate arabs
<Tigerboy> Israel is behind this
<Tigerboy> Israel is pushing this
<Tigerboy> But most people don't feel this way
<Tigerboy> they are just idiots
<Tigerboy> idiots that don't care to learn the truth
<Tigerboy> I blame them for not fighting brainwashing.
<OCboy> i know not all of american aer racists .. i dosen't matter
<Tigerboy> But the real criminal is Israel and it's agents in the usa
<Tigerboy> most are not
<Tigerboy> USA is occupied just like Palestine it is just not obvious
<Tigerboy> israel has come into the USA and murdered americans
<OCboy> pleased to talk with u wanna smoke excuse me
<Tigerboy> ok
#ubuntu-eg 2011-02-10
<MubarakHeroOfEG> hello
<MubarakHeroOfEG> apt-get is retrieving error
<MubarakHeroOfEG> 404
<MubarakHeroOfEG> who uses ubuntu here?
<kaeser> kidding...
#ubuntu-eg 2011-02-11
<cdbs> hi folks
<cdbs> dunno if it would be offtopic, but congrats
<cdbs> alhamdolillah
#ubuntu-eg 2011-02-12
<a3Dman> Congratulations :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-06
<sherif> IE cannot be installed here right?
<elacheche_anis> Why do you need IE :o :o O_o
<sherif> cuz my uni website need it for resgistration
<sherif> i have to use it sometimes
<elacheche_anis> FF can't do the job for you?
<elacheche_anis> or maybe Google Chrome?
<sherif> im on chrome
<sherif> but some pages cannot be open except by IE
<elacheche_anis> ok.. You can install IE using WINE
<sherif> ok
<sherif> will it work well?
<elacheche_anis> Have no idea.. but you can try it.. If you have winetricks it can help you to install a working version of IE on ubuntu
<sherif> i c
<elacheche_anis> sorry!!
<sherif> well how can i get wine
<elacheche_anis> open the software center and search for wine and winetricks.. or you can do it using the terminal too by writing: sudo apt-get install wine1.3 winetricks
<sherif> 1.3?
<sherif> its 1.2.3
<sherif> at the site
<elacheche_anis> 1.3 is available  too
<elacheche_anis> you can just type wine, but it will install the v1.2.. the 1.3 is better then the 1.2
<sherif> theres 1.4
<elacheche_anis> have no idea about the 1.4
<sherif> but still in development
<elacheche_anis> 1.3 is stable and available in ubuntu
<sherif> ok
<sherif> do u use it
<elacheche_anis> yeah I do.. But not with IE.. I install other WinBug apps..
<sherif> will it let me install ie?
<elacheche_anis> of course
<sherif> ie6?
<sherif> or earlier
<elacheche_anis> have no idea, sorry..
<sherif> ok ty
<elacheche_anis> :)
<pinkish-gurl> Hi
<thelinuxer> pinkish-gurl: hi
<pinkish-gurl> how u doin
<thelinuxer> pinkish-gurl: fine, need any help ?
<pinkish-gurl> Why its so quiet in here
<thelinuxer> mostly because people are at work :)
<pinkish-gurl> do i suppose to need help to come in here?
<thelinuxer> of course not
<thelinuxer> it was just a question
<pinkish-gurl> Is this room for egyptians livin abroad?
<thelinuxer> no it is the Egyptian community channel for Ubuntu operating system
<ashams> thelinuxer, How r u doing?
<thelinuxer> ashams: fine el7l
<thelinuxer> enta 3amel eih ?
<ashams> Tamam el7amdo lellah
<ashams> I barely saw your ping after meting
<ashams> It was already shutting down
<ashams> :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: np I would have attended law kont 3aref eno el meeting 7aye7sal ..
<thelinuxer> bas 7'adt baly we howa beye7'las :D
<ashams> yeah, I was there hopeless that ppl will show up :-)
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> i have a small comment btw ...
<ashams> shooooot
<thelinuxer> ashams: the last meeting was just a repetition of what the community agreed upon in our last meeting ... am I correct ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, almost yes
<thelinuxer> ashams: theny
<thelinuxer> * ?
<ashams> but yo know, we can not go ahead without thier confirmation
<ashams> I could just use their agree on it to go ahead
<thelinuxer> ok here is y I am saying this ...
<ashams> but I can't, until they discuss it
<ashams> they need to *lively* confirm it
<ashams> in a meeting :-)
<thelinuxer> what does lively mean ?
<thelinuxer> bos
<ashams> = they should say *Yes* let's do it or let's wait
<ashams> what?
<ashams> what?
<ashams> what?
<thelinuxer> for instance having a detailed membership process is more important that discussing what FG we should have, am I right ?
<ashams> yeppers
<ashams> but in all cases, I guess, we r going to deploy all at once
<ashams> we can not discuss a 2nd level idea without discussing it's parent
<thelinuxer> this is not a 2nd level idea ...
<thelinuxer> and the parent idea has been discussed before ...
<thelinuxer> also the parent idea can be abstract
<thelinuxer> without going into details, talama mafeesh dependency ya3ny
<ashams> man, I needed to re-discuss how council members can be elected, what if they chosen to make it a group of elected leaders of FGs?
<ashams> I think, one idea may need to be discussed a couple of times before things get ready
<thelinuxer> I am not talking about this part! I am talking about discussing the different FGs
<thelinuxer> how many should we have
<thelinuxer> the difference between PR and marketing ..etc
<ashams> one sec
<ashams> AlanBell, Welcome :-)
<AlanBell> there you go :)
<ashams> AlanBell, Thanks :-)
<thelinuxer> hi AlanBell
<AlanBell> hi o/
<AlanBell> hey HazRPG o/
<ashams> thelinuxer, what you mean with with, "different FGs", sorry
<thelinuxer> i alrady said it!
<thelinuxer> too many details
<thelinuxer> ur discussing how many should we have
<thelinuxer> what groups should be merged in what ...
<thelinuxer> these stuff doesn't need double approvals especially now
<ashams> ok
<thelinuxer> and of course it's always subject to change according to every groups state
<thelinuxer> and is expected to be dynamic to allow freedom in the groups
<thelinuxer> here is why i saying this
<thelinuxer> we only have 2-3 month left
<ashams> yeah
<thelinuxer> and we should start accepting members
<thelinuxer> we have enough members for the elections at least
<ashams> yes
<thelinuxer> so this can be prepared quickly and the process should start
<ashams> so, would you help me with the agenda for next time?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Meetings/Agendas/2012-02-10
<thelinuxer> and the council will review the applications privately (if you want it like this)
<thelinuxer> ashams: momken 2a2ool 7aga men 3'eer matdereb :D ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, I can't promise ;)
<thelinuxer> emsa7ha :D
<thelinuxer> i guess we have a draft for the membership process
<thelinuxer> we can adjust it a little bit and send it to the council
 * ashams looking for it
<thelinuxer> then discuss it in the meeting and announce the first membership meeting date
<ashams> thelinuxer, myself, I object that membership method :)
<thelinuxer> what method ?!
<thelinuxer> howa feeh method aslan :D
<ashams> I mean, gain membership to nominate yourself
<ashams> I love nomination to be very open to public
<thelinuxer> then y did u agree on it in the first place ?
<ashams> Wazery, Welcome
<ashams> crap
<ashams> ah, that's embarrassing
<ashams> :-)
<thelinuxer> what's embarrassing ?
<ashams> I can't remember actually, if I argeed or not
<thelinuxer> i guess we discussed this thoroughly and said we will do it to prevent random voting
<thelinuxer> and it's the same as the normal ubuntu-membership process
<thelinuxer> u HAVE to be a member to vote
<ashams> man, it's just a LOCO
<ashams> it's not a big thing
<ashams> and we should be encouraging
<ashams> to participate in everything
<ashams> it's not very necessary that ppl join the council be thoroughly chosen
<thelinuxer> so what if someone was brought 10 of his friends to vote for him even if he hadn't participated in anything , would that be cool for u ?
<ashams> but I think, it's very vital that everyone can participate in alomst everythin
<ashams> thelinuxer, of course nooooo
<thelinuxer> bas i rest my case ..
<ashams> but closing it is not a very good solution too
<thelinuxer> bos ...
<thelinuxer> people has to be part of the community if they want to nominate themselves to be council members, i guess this is simple enough as a rule ... right ?
<ashams> "part of the community" is 3ebara mattata :)
<ashams> why not, join an FG to be able to nominate for council ?
<thelinuxer> is the rule right or wrong ? answer this so i can complete ...
<ashams> Right
<thelinuxer> cool
<thelinuxer> and here is the part where we need to define the "part of the community"
<ashams> meetingology, hi :-)
<meetingology> ashams: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<ashams> hehehehe :-)
<thelinuxer> it can be 6 month members in an FG
<ashams> yes
<thelinuxer> membership*
<ashams> yes
<thelinuxer> it can be some online work with facebook bla bla
<thelinuxer> and so on
<ashams> yes
<thelinuxer> this is the definition that needs to be created
<thelinuxer> and i totally against being able to nominate yourself once you join a group!
<ashams> sureeeeeeeeeeeeee
<thelinuxer> TAB BENER3'Y FE EIH TALAMA SURE :D
<ashams> won't this replace membership process?
<ashams> why we need membership, if so?
<ashams> ((Poker Face))
<ashams> we can have voting inside FGs too
<thelinuxer> ok here is the final part "applying for membership"
<thelinuxer> is this the part ur against ?
<ashams> ok, go ahead
<ashams> yes, somehow, membership restricts some natural rights of everyone
<thelinuxer> nope it doesn't
<ashams> VOTING
<thelinuxer> i think we're going in circles here ...
<ashams> me too
<ashams> but which circle, i can't find
<ashams> :)
<thelinuxer> should we or should we not allow everybody to vote ? by everybody I mean anyone who can reach the voting link
<thelinuxer> without any kind of restriction ..
<thelinuxer> cause this is what ur asking for ..
<ashams> should not
<thelinuxer> and this is what u just just said a few minutes ago that ur against
<ashams> no
<thelinuxer> so naturally we should restrict voting
<thelinuxer> to a selective set
<ashams> no
<ashams> no
<ashams> bos
<ashams> it needs to be naturally open
<ashams> not naturally restricted
<ashams> like, you can vote if you're active in any fg
<ashams> joining fg, is almost open
<ashams> with showing history, or experience
<ashams> you remeber when you agreed on
<ashams> remember
<ashams> on the bug control style of accepting members
<ashams> questions you answer and send to the whole team, they look at it, then in a certain period, they + or -1
<ashams> see, it's open :-)
<ashams> r u okay?
<thelinuxer> just trying to understand/remember ..
<ashams> well, I got a semi-heart attack after watching ppl's assembly too :-(
<thelinuxer> expected, lets not get distracted ..
<thelinuxer> bos I guess you're mixing stuff together .
<ashams> I like to do so...
<thelinuxer> seif suggested that the process to be in private to avoid embarrassments for the applicant
<ashams> yeah I +1 this too
<thelinuxer> and he suggested that there should be some mentor to guide the applicant through the process to save council time
<ashams> that would be FG members
<thelinuxer> then the council will +1 / -1
<thelinuxer> it doesn't matter
<ashams> stop
<thelinuxer> it can be anyone with experience about the process
<ashams> you're talking about the membership process, right
<ashams> ?
<thelinuxer> yes ..
<ashams> I'm talking about denyin that idea as a whole
<ashams> then making use of ppl already in fgs
<thelinuxer> i know ya shams and that's y it' getting freakishly weird cause we had this conversation over and over again ...
<ashams> yeah
<ashams> ok ,go ahead plz
<thelinuxer> u agreed on this process in a meeting with other people with us!
<ashams> I remade my mind
<thelinuxer> then it looks like i made a mistake by not entering the council :)
<thelinuxer> i thought we agreed on this and expected the opposition to come from anyone else
<ashams> that's what I was saying about a month ago
<thelinuxer> saying what ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, you should join it
<ashams> man, I believe there can be no 2 opinions if ppl talk
<ashams> so, I'll define why I don't like it
<ashams> and will send the whole thing to the public ml
<ashams> ok?
<thelinuxer> no don't
<thelinuxer> it will cause a lot of confusion 3ala el fady
<ashams> that would cause a fuss
<ashams> :)
<ashams> so, to council ml?
<thelinuxer> tell u what ...
<thelinuxer> it's your responsibility now (+ other council members)
<thelinuxer> i have nothing to do with it
<ashams> hehehehe
<ashams> what is that
<ashams> that's wrong
<thelinuxer> no it's not
<ashams> I don't have responsibility......
<ashams> :)
<thelinuxer> i chose not to be with the council to avoid enforcing anything on the community
<thelinuxer> i was only pushing stuff forward to accelerate the process
<ashams> chapeau
<thelinuxer> but if we don't agree about the process then I have nothing more to do
<ashams> dude, is not the whole thing about, who can be nominated and who can vote?
<ashams> just making sure I'm not talking in another subject
<ashams> on*
<thelinuxer> r u pointing out the point where we can't agree ?
<ashams> yes :)
<ashams> thelinuxer, why you prefer the idea of membership process over "fg membership grants voting right"?
<thelinuxer> if course yes ..
<ashams> why?
<ashams> why?
<ashams> why?
<ashams> why?
<thelinuxer> because we said FG will be completely open, anyone can create any FG
<thelinuxer> with some exceptions for specific FGs
<thelinuxer> so joining will be open for most groups
<ashams> ah, now I seeeeeeeeeee
<thelinuxer> so we will be opening the voting thing for everyone
<ashams> that's a very good point
<thelinuxer> na3am ya a7'oooooooooooya !!!w
<thelinuxer> loooooooooooool
 * thelinuxer ROFL
<ashams> ok, I'm remaking my mind......
<ashams> shit, i'm stupid
<thelinuxer> no ur not ur stubborn :D
<ashams> heheheehehe lol
<thelinuxer> tayeb weselna le eih ?
<ashams> but, membership process is a lot
<ashams> it's just a loco
<thelinuxer> no it's not
<thelinuxer> ya basha this process exists in a lot of LoCos
<thelinuxer> and we can simplify it
<thelinuxer> create our own version
<ashams> won't this severely harm our encouraging environment
<ashams> ?
<thelinuxer> no it won't
<thelinuxer> it may even encourage it
<ashams> nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<thelinuxer> people can join and start working
<thelinuxer> no eih bas tany ?!
<thelinuxer> u worked for your membership @ubuntu
<ashams> it'll be encouraging it to be complex(work to gain membership)
<ashams> not natural work
<ashams> yes, i did :-)
<thelinuxer> it doesn't have to be complex yabny
<thelinuxer> it can be a simple rule like being a member for 6 month and have testimonials from other members
<thelinuxer> something simple to control it bas
<ashams> ok, i like this one
<ashams> but no mmeting
<ashams> meeting*
<thelinuxer> s/he has to send an application or something
<thelinuxer> to show his/her desire in becoming a member
<thelinuxer> the meeting will just finalize the process
<thelinuxer> for instance after being accepted he will be added to a certain group
<ashams> no meeting please, it'd be a lot
<thelinuxer> u focus on minor details again
<ashams> man, let's keep it very simple
<thelinuxer> simple ezay ?
<ashams> what about, questions to answer and send to the general ml, then they + or -1?
<ashams> beside testamonials
<ashams> testimonials *
<thelinuxer> it's not the general ml job
<ashams> why?
<thelinuxer> who will take the decision ?
<ashams> let's give it a fixed period, then the council collects votes and decide
<ashams> say, a week
<ashams> just for better transparency...
<thelinuxer> any method is fine talama the council will decide ..
<ashams> yeahm that's a good point too
<thelinuxer> momken yekoon title mo3ayen fel subject
<thelinuxer> we ne3mel app tecollect el thread deh ;)
<ashams> who is talking about details now????????
<ashams> looool
<thelinuxer> lool
<thelinuxer> u bardo!
<thelinuxer> u r the one talking about the methods
<ashams> byw: can't we get our own ML server?
<thelinuxer> 3ala fekra applications could get easily lost law el council kano masho3'oleen fe 7agat tanya
<thelinuxer> y our own ml server ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, That'd would be ahsaming deed
<ashams> we'll add it to the responsibilities of council
<ashams> thelinuxer, getting ml server, to have our mls instead of using lp
<thelinuxer> ya3ny i really don't care much about the techinicalities if a problem arises we will fix it isA
<thelinuxer> we can use lists.ubuntu.com
<ashams> ok, good enough
<ashams> lists.u.c is not available that much
<ashams> justs for locos, one ml, and very connected teams to project
<thelinuxer> ok...
<thelinuxer> tayeb delwa2ty 3ereft leeh I am concerned about the proposed agenda ?
<ashams> Y?
<ashams> man, would you add items you see necessary?
<thelinuxer> I told u fel awel ya man
<thelinuxer> it's really too early to discuss the points in the current agenda
<thelinuxer> masalan u can discuss "How can people join council?"  "Who can vote?" and prepare the documents for these 2
<thelinuxer> howa el meeting ad eih ?
<ashams> 1-2-3 hrs :)
<ashams> thelinuxer, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Meetings/Agendas/2012-02-10?highlight=%28How%20can%20ppl%20join%20Council%29
<thelinuxer> tayeb bos ..
<ashams> yes
<thelinuxer> Do u agree en el membership process is really important to discuss ?
<ashams> yesssssss
<thelinuxer> and should be started now on council ml to be able to take a decision by next meeting ?
<ashams> should be finished as soon as possible
<thelinuxer> cool
<thelinuxer> so this should on the top of the current agenda
<thelinuxer> and we should write the draft and send it to the council ASAP
<ashams> ah, you afraid that the meeting will finish without deciding it
<thelinuxer> initiate the discussion before the meeting to accelerate the process ..
<ashams> which council?
<thelinuxer> our council of course
<ashams> ah, i got it
<ashams> man, have you smelled tear-gas before?
<ashams> I mean enough?
<thelinuxer> yes both kinds we have in Egypt
<thelinuxer> what do u mean by enough :D?
<ashams> does it have some effct on the long run?
<ashams> effect*
<ashams> nervous effect*
<thelinuxer> AFAIK the new gas
<thelinuxer> yes yes this is what I heard
<ashams> buck
<thelinuxer> howa men emta shameeto ?
<thelinuxer> for instance this didn't happen to me
<thelinuxer> but a friend reported that he was almost crazy for 3 days
<thelinuxer> bas el 7amdulelah he's normal now
<ashams> yes, I'm almost crazy
<thelinuxer> other long term effects I really don't know about htem
<thelinuxer> ba2alak ad eih ?
<ashams> from sat morning
<ashams> I think I had a light heart attack today
<thelinuxer> !
<thelinuxer> r u serious ?
<ashams> sure it was a hell pain in heart for about a minute
<ashams> like pulses
<thelinuxer> actually if ur having a heart attack u should feel pain in your shoulder, don't remember left or right
<thelinuxer> go to a doctor now
<ashams> will try
<ashams> one minute, prayer
<thelinuxer> 7ad shafak fel mostashfa el midany ?
<thelinuxer> i will go home now
<ashams> nooooo, it happened today
<thelinuxer> catch u later
<ashams> ok, bye
<thelinuxer> i mean when u were exposed to the tear gas
<thelinuxer> ro7t el mostashfa el midany walla2 la2 ?
<thelinuxer> i think they know how to treat the effects
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-07
<thelinuxer> ashams: basha ..
<ashams> thelinuxer, hi o/
<thelinuxer> ashams: hey man :)
<thelinuxer> hi seif
<seif> hi thelinuxer
<seif> hi ashams
<seif> congrats dude
<thelinuxer> need your help ya seif
<thelinuxer> seif: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyParadox
<thelinuxer> omar has a membership meeting today and he doesn't have enough testimonials
<thelinuxer> can u add a testimonial for him ?
<seif> yep
<seif> when is it due
<seif> ?
<thelinuxer> 20:00 UTC today ..
<seif> fuck ok
<seif> thelinuxer: i am at a meeting right now
<thelinuxer> seif:  thanks man :)
<seif> and then i have to finish some stuff due tomorrow
<seif> i will try to sneak it in
<thelinuxer> do whatever u can
<thelinuxer> just a couple lines ...
<ashams> seif, Thanks :-)
<ashams> thelinuxer, any ideas with funding for NGO?
<ashams> I might be away for awhile...
<thelinuxer> We have a new member!!!!!!!1 horrraaaaaaaaay
<EgyParadox> aywaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ba2aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Wazery> mabroooooooooooooook EgyParadox :)
<thelinuxer> mabrook ya me3alem
<thelinuxer> 7aram 3aleek nasheft dammy :D
<thelinuxer> mesh 3aref leeh ana kont motawatter!
<EgyParadox> mana 3aref
<Wazery> wana wallahy
<EgyParadox> ana kont motawater 3ala el2akher
<thelinuxer> looool
<Wazery> bs tmaaaaaaaaaam :D
<EgyParadox> ana mesh mesada2 begad
<EgyParadox> mgamal :D :D :D
<mgamal> Congrats, EgyParadox
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: promise me .. when I tell u to do something in the future .. JUST FREAKING DO IT!!!!
<EgyParadox> shokran
<EgyParadox> tayeb :D
<thelinuxer> we eih a7'bar el sayed el 3odw delwa2ty ?
<mgamal> el sayed el 3odw :P
<thelinuxer> ma3lesh galasat magles sha3b yama ya heba :D
<Wazery> ana far7an :D
<thelinuxer> mgamal: will u prepare ur application ba2a ?
<Wazery> 3azyen meeting oraieb
<Wazery> youm el gom3a el gaay?
<thelinuxer> Wazery: outing ba2a ?
<Wazery> ah belzabt
<thelinuxer> eshta belnesbaly ..
<mgamal> mashy, but we can't do it on Friday
<Wazery> ay youm
<mgamal> Council IRC meeting!
<thelinuxer> ah ok u have a meeting
<thelinuxer> el meeting el sa3a kam ?
<mgamal> I don't mind doing a live meeting after the IRC one :)
<mgamal> 5 I suppose
<thelinuxer> la w7at7'also 7 we can meet at 8 ..
<Wazery> ana mowafe2
<thelinuxer> 7'alas cool
<thelinuxer> i will put both on the calendar ...
<mgamal> +1
<thelinuxer> mgamal: Wazery eshta i send an email to pick a place ..
<mgamal> cool
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-08
<ashams> EgyParadox, Congratulations dude :-)
<ashams> EgyParadox, get your cloak by asking for it on #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad profile url.
<thelinuxer> ashams: EgyParadox was the one who got me the cloak ;)
<ashams> hehe
<ashams> thelinuxer, h r u? dude
<thelinuxer> ashams: fine el7l
<ashams> good
<thelinuxer> u ?
<ashams> fine el7amdo lellah
<EgyParadox> thank you
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-09
<seiflotfy1> hey guys
<seiflotfy1> hi HazRPG
<elacheche_anis> hey seiflotfy1
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-10
<ashams> thelinuxer, dude, we need them to agree on membership method before talking about procedures, right?
<ashams> :D
<thelinuxer> ashams: methods and procedures are synonyms :D
<thelinuxer> ashams: you can add any subtopics you see appropriate to clarify it ..
<thelinuxer> hi mgamal
<thelinuxer> :)
<mgamal> hi
<ashams> thelinuxer, I meant the whole *membership* idea aslan :D
<ashams> mgamal, hiiiiiiiiiiii
<mgamal> hi guys
<ashams> mgamal, hi :)
<mgamal> hi ashams
<ashams> thelinuxer, hi
<ashams> mgamal, hi
<mgamal> hi
<ashams> hell, hi
<ashams> stop saying hi, so I won't reply hi
<ashams> :P
<thelinuxer> ashams: this was the main idea behind having a non-elected council!
<thelinuxer> to put some standards and start accepting members
<thelinuxer> who will have voting rights
<ashams> thelinuxer, man, I can't understand you these days :P
<thelinuxer> y r we talking in loops ?! we have been having this conversation for almost a year now!
<thelinuxer> a year a whole year!!!!
<ashams> thelinuxer, hi
<ashams> meetingology, hi
<thelinuxer> ashams: i won't hi u back :P
<meetingology> ashams: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<thelinuxer> lol
<ashams> thelinuxer, lol
<ashams> hahahahaha
<thelinuxer> i will jon an wazery
<thelinuxer> will call*
<ashams> Y?
<thelinuxer> shouldn't they be here by now ?
<ashams> ba7eb a3mel feha 3abeeet awiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :P
<thelinuxer> wazery has ubuntu related problems :D he should be here in 2 mins
<thelinuxer> jonathan should be here in 5
<thelinuxer> mgamal: y don't u familiarize yourself with meetingology since u gonna be the meeting chair
<mgamal> how does it work?
<ashams> 5 points, maybe mins, maybe hours, maybe days, maybe weeks, maybe years
<thelinuxer> just send it msgs
<thelinuxer> for instance i will try to make u chair
<thelinuxer> meetingology: #chair mgamal
<meetingology> thelinuxer: Error: "#chair" is not a valid command.
<ashams> non, he should startmeeting by himself
<thelinuxer> there is a chair command!
<thelinuxer> i saw it in the wiki page!
<thelinuxer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<ashams> I assume it's to chane or set chair
<ashams> after starting meeting
<thelinuxer> mashy
<thelinuxer> mgamal: you should use "startmeeting" when the time comes :D
<thelinuxer> then "topic" and "subtopic" ..etc
<jonathanhindi> I am here now
<jonathanhindi> sorry for being late
<mgamal> waiting for wazery
<thelinuxer> wazery should be here sooon
<jonathanhindi> Can you send me the agenda ?
<thelinuxer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Meetings/Agendas/2012-02-10
<ashams> jonathanhindi, hi (he don't know what I'm going to do next)
<thelinuxer> lool
<mgamal> ashams, can u handle all those meetingology stuff?
<jonathanhindi> ashams: 7asies bi ma2lab gai :D
<ashams> mgamal, noooooooooo
<ashams> jonathanhindi, hi
<thelinuxer> ashams: just logistical stuff ... we would only need a link to the meetingology minutes page
<thelinuxer> no need for "present" section ..etc
<thelinuxer> mgamal: we will all learn together :D
<ashams> ok, I think we should forget about that bot this time
<ashams> ok, let's learn
<jonathanhindi> why i feel that i am not understanding anything now !
<ashams> coz you didn't reply the hi
<thelinuxer> jonathanhindi: we have a meeting bot
<mgamal> jonathanhindi: lighten up, we haven't started yet
<ashams> reply and I'll tell you :P
<thelinuxer> ashams: lol stop it
<jonathanhindi> hi
<ashams> thelinuxer, ok, mr op :(
<thelinuxer> jonathanhindi: hi
<ashams> yyyaaaaay
<ashams> jonathanhindi, hi
<jonathanhindi> ashams: hi
<thelinuxer> ashams: hi
<ashams> oh nooooooooooo
<ashams> jonathanhindi, thelinuxer hi
<thelinuxer> thelinuxer: hi :P
<jonathanhindi> ana zh2t :D
<ashams> hahaha
<thelinuxer> tab i will call wazery tany
<ashams> ya3am 2ollo yenazzel windows wi yerayya7 dema3'ooo
<thelinuxer> wazery lost his home (folder of course)
<ashams> good start
<mgamal> whoa!
<mgamal> I am using Window$ btw
<thelinuxer> he will join us from a live cd session
<thelinuxer> cool here he is
<mgamal> my wireless is screwed on oneiric
<thelinuxer> hi wazery
<wazery> sorry guys :(
<wazery> hi thelinuxer
<mgamal> hi wazery
<ashams> mgamal,  shame on you
<ashams> wazery, hi
<wazery> hi mgamal
<thelinuxer> mgamal: start the meeting?
<ashams> mwahahhaaha
<wazery> hi ashams
<ashams> wazery, hi
<mgamal> guys let's start
<ashams> ok
<mgamal> ashams: what's the first topic on our list?
<thelinuxer> who will be handling meetingology ?
<ashams> crap
<ashams> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Fri Feb 10 15:15:45 2012 UTC.  The chair is ashams. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<ashams> #chair mgamal
<meetingology> Current chairs: ashams mgamal
<ashams> #topic council meeting II
<ashams> now what?
<mgamal> what's the discussion point now?
<thelinuxer> proceed with the agenda
<ashams> #startmeeting council meeting 2
<meetingology> ashams: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<ashams> #meetingtopic Council Meeting 2
<jonathanhindi> i have to go 4 15 mins
<ashams> ok, let's pass
<mgamal> ok
<mgamal> what's the first topic on our agenda?
<ashams> How can ppl join Council?
<thelinuxer> #endmeeting
<ashams> we have membership method suggested for joining and voting
<mgamal> didn't we say elections are held on october and april?
<ashams> yes, but who can be nominated
<mgamal> and what's the method?
<ashams> mgamal, membership
<mgamal> great
<mgamal> the question is, how can one be a member?
<ashams> that's to make a somewhat threshold so one person won't get some of his friends to vote for him
<mgamal> ok
<mgamal> now membership will be approved by the councik
<mgamal> *council
<mgamal> but who can apply to begin with?
<ashams> it was suggested that 6months of contribution is enough
<mgamal> cool
<mgamal> now this opnes another question
<mgamal> on FGs
<ashams> yes
<mgamal> should the contribution be actually through the FGs?
<ashams> I guess yes
<mgamal> if we go far an open model, then people join the FGs as they desire
<ashams> mgamal, not all fgs
<mgamal> once they contribute for 6 months, they are eligible for membership
<mgamal> if we go for a closed model
<ashams> fgs need to be somehow not fully open
<ashams> so we keep quality
<mgamal> then people join FGs if and only if they are laready members
<mgamal> *already
<ashams> members of the parent team, right?
<mgamal> what parent team?
<ashams> I mean ~ubuntu-eg
<ashams> pad.lv/~ubuntu-eg
<thelinuxer> ashams: I am sorry but isn't this a bit confusing ?
<ashams> yes
<thelinuxer> i am gonna follow ur train of thought, how can one be a member of ubuntu-eg (the parent team)?
<mgamal> nice one, thelinuxer
<mgamal> :)
<ashams> I mean, mgamal means members of ~ubuntut-eg which is fully open or members of "ubuntu-eg members" which is not fully open
<thelinuxer> ashams: fine ..
<ashams> coool
<thelinuxer> i have a point to say about FGs
<ashams> it's not a long train though
<mgamal> no, members of FGs
<ashams> shooot me
<ashams> mgamal, that's good
<thelinuxer> we discussed the option of having core FGs and completely open FGs
<ashams> yes
<thelinuxer> core are close and related to the day to day operations and event like graphics or web teams for instance
<thelinuxer> while other FGs can be useful and everything but not as essential like a dev team (not that dev is not important ..) just an example
<ashams> so if any one is a member of a core fg, s/he can be nominated, right?
<mgamal> yes
<thelinuxer> mgamal: i guess the 6 month rule should be followed
<mgamal> and members of open fgs can be nominated if they contribute for 6 months :)
<thelinuxer> joining the FG means he was accepted by the FG leader, we can think he's on probation
<mgamal> I have a different model in mind
<ashams> mgamal, go
<thelinuxer> or he could become a member if he got a recommendation from the FGs members/leaders
<thelinuxer> mgamal: shoot
<mgamal> look guys
<mgamal> I hate too much hirearchy
<ashams> we can't look, it's irc
<mgamal> I want to keep it as flat and open as much as possible
<mgamal> don't want to have too many "elites" in the group and os
<mgamal> *so
<mgamal> it's against open source principles
<mgamal> so anyway
<mgamal> my idea is that FGs are open
<ashams> good point
<ashams> but quality
<ashams> we can't give ppl a very bad support for ex.
<mgamal> there are no quality concerns in FGs
<mgamal> it's all natural selection
<ashams> what about support fg?
<mgamal> in other words
<mgamal> Ubuntu-eg is a collective of all FGs
<mgamal> anyway
<mgamal> you contribute to FGs
<mgamal> for 6 months
<mgamal> once you do so
<mgamal> and are approved by FG leader/community
<mgamal> you can apply for membership
<ashams> why membership ba2a?
<wazery> ashams: I think the quality is the responsibility of the leader of the fg
<ashams> we can make it just get nominated
<ashams> wazery, good point
<thelinuxer> mgamal: fine by me .. as a membership process, types of FGs and their responsibilities should be discussed separately
<jonathanhindi> am back
<thelinuxer> wb
<jonathanhindi> thelinuxer: thanks
<mgamal> cool
<ashams> mgamal, if we're doing all of this, why we put "membership" in their way
<mgamal> don't get you ashams
<thelinuxer> ashams: it's not in their way, it's not blocking them from doing anything ..
<ashams> I think if one spent 6m in any core fg, he can get nominated for council
<ashams> why we put them somewhere else while they'll be in their place with their record on that fg
<ashams> recomendation from fg leader will be received anyway, who would say no?
<ashams> recommendation*
<ashams> mgamal, is it clear now?
<thelinuxer> ashams: a side point but we will need a list of emails for the voting process, so we will need to collect those who has voting rights somewhere ...
<mgamal> not really
<ashams> thelinuxer, I'm talking about nomination only for now
<thelinuxer> mgamal: were u replying to him or me ?
<mgamal> to ashams
<thelinuxer> ashams: it's the same for me, any member can nominate himself
<ashams> any member of what?
<thelinuxer> any members who passed the membership process with status approved
<ashams> guys, you keep "member" while we have a lot of memberships in here...
<mgamal> guys
<mgamal> let me clarify my idea
<ashams> plz
<mgamal> ignore core FGs for a moment
<jonathanhindi> guys, ana etl5bat, you are discussing the membership of fg ?
<mgamal> yes
<mgamal> and this will lead us to ubuntu-eg mebership
<mgamal> and thus to council
<mgamal> for open FGs
<ashams> ah
<mgamal> anyone joins
<mgamal> contributes 6 months
<mgamal> and is eligible to apply for membership
<mgamal> if their quality is bad
<mgamal> we simply would filter them out and not vote them for membership
<mgamal> for core FGs
<jonathanhindi> mgamal: +!
<mgamal> we don't need to follow this procedures
<thelinuxer> mgamal: +1
<jonathanhindi> mgamal: +1*
<mgamal> because membership is already closed, and only good members are allowed in
<mgamal> so being a member of a core FG means you can automatically apply for Ubuntu-eg membership
<mgamal> Ubuntu-eg membership is to be approved by the council
<mgamal> that's all
<mgamal> who agrees?
<ashams> how can we measure quality then? and who are we in "we simply would filter them out and not vote them for membership"
<ashams> ?
<mgamal> the council
<ashams> +0
<thelinuxer> are we voting now ?
<thelinuxer> ashams: can u start a vote ?
<ashams> #vote 6m at fg > membership
<meetingology> Please vote on: 6m at fg > membership
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<mgamal> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mgamal
<ashams> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from ashams
<wazery> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from wazery
<jonathanhindi> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from jonathanhindi
<thelinuxer> ashams: close vote
<ashams> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: 6m at fg > membership
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<ashams> coool
<mgamal> now, which are the core FGs and what are open ones?
<ashams> mgamal, I think all fgs we agreed upon are core?
<mgamal> really?
<ashams> I guess so
<mgamal> can you remind me which were which?
<jonathanhindi> mgamal: till now we said that we will start with the core fg
<mgamal> hmmm
<mgamal> I guess we can discuss this division offline, but let's move on
<ashams> mgamal, ok, grabbing them
<ashams> PR: Marketing + Social Media + Spokespersons?
<ashams> from last meeting
<ashams> #subtopic PR: Marketing + Social Media + Spokespersons?
<mgamal> fine by me
<mgamal> any concerns?
<ashams> jonathanhindi, objected having sp inside PR
<ashams> it's irrelevant
<jonathanhindi> yes
<ashams> can we kick it out?
<ashams> vote?
<jonathanhindi> ashams: can't understand you?
<ashams> sorry, should we collect votes on this issue?
<thelinuxer> we would also need a group for inter-teams affairs :D like with other Arabic teams for instance
<ashams> movin spokespersons outside pr
<ashams> thelinuxer, that would be community
<jonathanhindi> ashams: movin spokespersons outiside marketing
<jonathanhindi> **
<ashams> outside PR
<jonathanhindi> ashams: please name it marketing
<ashams> it's not my name, after all
<ashams> you suggest to change PR to marketin and kick SP outside it?
<ashams> marketing*
<jonathanhindi> yes
<ashams> what you think guys?
<ashams> mgamal, current FGs are: A)Support
<ashams> B)Sponsors
<ashams> C)PR: Marketing + Social Media + Spokespersons
<ashams> D)Moderators
<ashams> E)Website Maintainers
<thelinuxer> i really don't have a say in this technically they are different
<ashams> F)Bankers
<mgamal> thelinuxer
<mgamal> please weigh in
<thelinuxer> weigh in what ?
<mgamal> say why you think they're different
<jonathanhindi> thelinuxer: technically they are different social media is a part of marketing but pr is a different field
<thelinuxer> jonathanhindi: yes exactly what i mean
<mgamal> cool
<thelinuxer> for instance the PR should be the one dealing with ArabNet
<mgamal> we should make them separate then
<jonathanhindi> bezabt :D
<thelinuxer> while the marketing team should be trying to increase our followers with any means necessary
<jonathanhindi> thelinuxer: 3lik nour :)
<ashams> so, Marketing, PR and SP....
<mgamal> I agree to this
<ashams> any objection before collecting vottes?
<mgamal> no
<jonathanhindi> ashams: i think sp should be under the pr because it is very related but 3ashan el remote areas we should make it different
<thelinuxer> jonathanhindi: i disagree ...
<jonathanhindi> i am just confusing my self.
<thelinuxer> it depends on what a spokes person means
<thelinuxer> is he someone who can represent the team in events by giving lectures ?
<thelinuxer> or is he someone who would get us sponsorship deals ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, a representative while no council members in area
<thelinuxer> representation for what ?
<ashams> that simple
<ashams> representative of the team
<thelinuxer> any approved members should be a representative of the team in general
<ashams> good point
<thelinuxer> if they are a team they should have specific responsibilities
<jonathanhindi> thelinuxer: yes i am with you in this point, Ubuntu-eg member is ubuntu-eg ambassador anywhere any time
<thelinuxer> i guess we don't really have a definition for SP team, so we should cancel it all together ..
<ashams> cool, let's do it for now
<jonathanhindi> thelinuxer: +1 to cancel the sp team
<ashams> #vote Marketing + PR (No SP)
<meetingology> Please vote on: Marketing + PR (No SP)
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<jonathanhindi> but any Ubuntu-Eg Approved member is an Ubuntu-Eg ambassador
<jonathanhindi> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from jonathanhindi
<wazery> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from wazery
<thelinuxer> jonathanhindi: we can write this in the membership page ...
<mgamal> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from mgamal
<ashams> heh
<ashams> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from ashams
<ashams> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Marketing + PR (No SP)
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:1 Abstentions:2
<meetingology> Deadlock, casting vote may be used
<thelinuxer> i will be the tie breaking, cool ?
<mgamal> agree
<jonathanhindi> hehe :)
<ashams> now what?
<thelinuxer> ok np let the record show my big +1 :D
<jonathanhindi> niah :_
<thelinuxer> ashams: next item in the agenda ...
<thelinuxer> on*
<ashams> Guys, plz say why you gave +0 and what are your suggestions?
<ashams> thelinuxer, "on" istead of "in", comment:  ya wad ya daqeeeq...
<thelinuxer> :)
<ashams> guys we didn't settle to anything thing in this regard so far.....
<thelinuxer> no we did
<ashams> what?
<thelinuxer> if i would be the tie breaking vote
<wazery> I have no suggestions about the sp :), I leave it for you guys
<thelinuxer> i voted +1
<ashams> thelinuxer, that would be 2/5
<ashams> i gave -1
<thelinuxer> so the whole score is +1
<mgamal> same as wazery
<thelinuxer> ashams: i don't really understand what r voting against ? what other structure you would like ?
<thelinuxer> would you* :P
<ashams> how would teams with no experienced persons make their way through
<ashams> they will need a lnamed leader
<ashams> to move the wheel
<ashams> named*
<thelinuxer> i think this unrelated to the structure itself ...
<mgamal> ashams: just like we did with the council
<thelinuxer> this is*
<mgamal> current active members can be assigned to lead FGs
<ashams> ok
<mgamal> so
<ashams> let's pass?
<mgamal> next item on the agenda?
<thelinuxer> so this structure is accepted, right ?
<ashams> yes, to me
<mgamal> same here
<thelinuxer> cool
<thelinuxer> proceed ..
<mgamal> Marketing + PR with no SP team, I am getting this right?
<thelinuxer> yes
<ashams> mgamal, would you look for the next item yourself, sorry I'm confused
<ashams> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Meetings/Agendas/2012-02-10
<mgamal> #subtopic Eventing
<ashams> how can we increase online events? or should we do aslan?
<mgamal> ping!
<ashams> pong :-)
<mgamal> was just going to ask
<mgamal> what are online events?
<mgamal> I guess we have things like global jams
<thelinuxer> online events like ubuntu user week
<mgamal> but I can't really think of any more online events on the LoCo leevel
<thelinuxer> and ubuntu developer week
<mgamal> yes
<thelinuxer> we can have in the Arabic teams level ..
<mgamal> but the LoCo has nothing to do with these
<thelinuxer> events like this in Arabic language
<ashams> that's it, in arabic
<mgamal> except probably promoting them
<mgamal> we can do dour own events definitely
<mgamal> but this is something that can be taken in its time
<mgamal> I don't see a need for much discussion here
<ashams> postpone it?
<thelinuxer> mgamal: sure i think it can be postponed ..
<ashams> pass?
<thelinuxer> +1
<mgamal> no+!
<mgamal> +1
<mgamal> sorry
<ashams> ok
<ashams> #subtopic Finding fund for events.
<ashams> it doesn't work :-(
<mgamal> I don't have much to weigh in here
<ashams> we have no fund for anything
<mgamal> we probably needed Anas to tell us about it
<mgamal> we will need to make Funds
<ashams> our work on the new structure is almost useless
<ashams> unless we make events
<mgamal> why?
<ashams> which need more money
<mgamal> events need funds
<mgamal> so
<mgamal> well
<ashams> so, we need funds
<jonathanhindi> self funded
<mgamal> IMO we can fund ourselves in two ways
<jonathanhindi> minimum contribution
<mgamal> 1- Self-funding
<mgamal> 2- By getting sponsors
<jonathanhindi> mgamal: i think doing the two together is a good idea
<thelinuxer> i think funding is a tricky issue, legaly i mean
<mgamal> jonathanhindi: I never said the two are mutually exclusive
<thelinuxer> we don't want to be accused of getting foreign funds :D
<jonathanhindi> we already discussed the min-contribution before in a public meeting
<mgamal> thelinuxer: making a gam3eyya isn't illegal I think :)
<thelinuxer> mgamal: sure
<mgamal> in other words
<mgamal> members can pay voluntary monthly payments
<mgamal> they will be kept to fund team activites
<ashams> We almost can't receive funds from any organizations, simply coz they pay i to get subtracted from taxees
<ashams> it*
<jonathanhindi> so min-contribution 15 L.E from every approved member
<ashams> taxes, even
<thelinuxer> jonathanhindi: mgamal back to the collecting issue ..
<thelinuxer> we want to make more meetings online
<mgamal> definitely
<thelinuxer> how would we collect the contribution every month?
<ashams> ok, what about biannually?
<mgamal> well
<mgamal> there was one bulletpoint before funding
<mgamal> I have no idea why ashams skipped it?
<jonathanhindi> biannually for students it is nearl imposible
<mgamal> Regulating ground events, by location and term.
<jonathanhindi> imposible
<mgamal> we need to say first how the group meets
<mgamal> how frequently
<thelinuxer> mgamal: good point
<ashams> mgamal, yes I skipped it
<mgamal> monthly meeting?
<wazery> Guys aside from our topic, we should also discuss making an event before the next release, because I have a lot of ready CDs and stickers
<ashams> ok
<mgamal> wazery, let's discuss this later
<thelinuxer> lets focus on one point now
<mgamal> in Sakia :)
<mgamal> so anyway
<thelinuxer> wazery: bring CDs with you please ...
<mgamal> what's your opinion that the group makes a monthly meeting?
<wazery> thelinuxer: ok
<ashams> mgamal, +1
<thelinuxer> u mean physical meeting ?
<mgamal> should be attended by council members and FG leaders
<mgamal> yes
<mgamal> I mean a physical meeting
<mgamal> we can just discuss, have fun, be geeks, and most importantly, collect funds :)
<thelinuxer> hmm ..
<thelinuxer> didn't we try this over and over again ?
<mgamal> we never set it in stone :)
<thelinuxer> we always have problems committing to meetings every X
<wazery> mgamal: +1
<ashams> yes, it was never regualted
<ashams> what about 3rd friday of each month
<ashams> every*
<mgamal> what about the 1st friday of every month
<mgamal> that's easier to remember :)
<ashams> mgamal, +1 even
<thelinuxer> ashams: mgamal wazery please guys tell me how is this different from what we did before ?
<thelinuxer> how is this regulating it ?
<jonathanhindi> +1
<mgamal> we never had a regulation to start with
<mgamal> plus
<mgamal> attendance should be mandatory for council members and group leaders
<ashams> thelinuxer, dude, we need to make it in a way or another
<thelinuxer> ok lets try this once more
<ashams> it happens everywhere
<thelinuxer> that's what i am saying tell me the way ..
<thelinuxer> ok i agree too
<mgamal> thelinuxer: now we have set dates for meetings, all we need is to discuss meeting places on the ML before we meet
<mgamal> so
<mgamal> let's take a vote?
<thelinuxer> ok i guess we will need 1 online council meeting + 1 phsyical every month , right ?
<ashams> #vote 1 physical meeting + 1 irc meeting every month?
<meetingology> Please vote on: 1 physical meeting + 1 irc meeting every month?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<ashams> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ashams
<jonathanhindi> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from jonathanhindi
<wazery> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from wazery
<jonathanhindi> Guys, I have to go now
<jonathanhindi> I am sorry
<jonathanhindi> bye
<mgamal> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mgamal
<ashams> ok, bye
<ashams> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: 1 physical meeting + 1 irc meeting every month?
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<wazery> bye jonathanhindi
<mgamal> we didn't say when btw? :)
<thelinuxer> 1st and 3rd fridays ?
<mgamal> 1st friday every month for physical, + 3rd friday for IRC?
<wazery> 1st for both
<ashams> mgamal, can it be 1st for irc and 3rd for physical?
<thelinuxer> wazery: it's a good idea actually ...
<thelinuxer> tiring for the council but good :
<thelinuxer> :D
<mgamal> why ashams ?
<ashams> so, we pre-discuss things on irc then we meet to finish it
<mgamal> we still can do that if it's the other way round? :)
<ashams> +1
<thelinuxer> doesn't really matter pic one guys, bas fe3lan I like wazery's suggestion
<ashams> thelinuxer, why?
<thelinuxer> because if i am in the council I would like to finish the meetings in only one day
<thelinuxer> like today for instance we are meeting
<wazery> guys, I need to go
<thelinuxer> then we have a communitty outing
<ashams> thelinuxer, cool
<ashams> I +1 it
<thelinuxer> wazery: vote for this then go
<ashams> wazery, ok, bye dude
<wazery> thelinuxer: ok
<thelinuxer> ashams: start the vote
<mgamal> vote what exactly?
<ashams> #vote both meeting on 1st friday?
<meetingology> Please vote on: both meeting on 1st friday?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<wazery> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from wazery
<thelinuxer> mgamal: physical and IRC in the same day
<wazery> meet you in sakia iaA
<thelinuxer> wazery: ok bye
<mgamal> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from mgamal
<ashams> bye man :D
<ashams> haha
<mgamal> please vote guys
<ashams> mgamal, why?
<thelinuxer> ashams: finish the vote!
<ashams> mgamal, why you -1'd ?
<mgamal> probably won't have much time for the meetings this way
<ashams> thelinuxer, one sec, let's lestin to mgamal 's logic
<mgamal> as you can see wazery and jon already left because they probably need that time to reach Sakia :)
<mgamal> so it confines the time for the IRC meeting
<ashams> I agree with this
<ashams> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from ashams
<ashams> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: both meeting on 1st friday?
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:2 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion denied
<thelinuxer> that's decided too
<ashams> so 1st and 3rd fridays?
<thelinuxer> yes
<thelinuxer> can we list some action items ?
<mgamal> 1st friday physical, 3rd IRC
<ashams> mgamal, this month is a special case?
<mgamal> yes
<ashams> ok
<ashams> +1
<thelinuxer> starting march isA
<ashams> thelinuxer, ?
<ashams> ok
<thelinuxer> action items ..
<thelinuxer> i guess we all agreed upon the core FGs
<thelinuxer> i will create these core FGs and make the council the owner
<ashams> don't know
<ashams> ok
<thelinuxer> what do u mean don't know ?
<mgamal> we still haven't completely agreed about which ones will be core ans which will be open
<mgamal> we'll discuss this when we meet
<ashams> have we agreed on marketing + PR?
<thelinuxer> yes
<ashams> ok
<thelinuxer> and i think graphics(not sure if we discussed this)
<ashams> I'm not comfortable with fully open FGs
<ashams> Open teams never helped
<thelinuxer> and i think we should start asking people to join these teams ASAP
<thelinuxer> ashams: we said we will have both
<ashams> you'll get teams filled with ppl but noone  do nothing
<ashams> it won't help this way
<mgamal> yes, but this will create a closed hierarchy in the community
<ashams> we need some regulation to let ppl in
<mgamal> no
<mgamal> we don't
<ashams> mgamal, it's not closed, let's make a procedure
<mgamal> we can discuss this offline
<ashams> we can't invite ppl without discussing this
<thelinuxer> ok we can continue this discussion on the mailing list too ..
<mgamal> we have to discuss this tonight
<mgamal> in the outing
<mgamal> okay?
<ashams> mgamal, I won't come :(
<mgamal> mailing list then
<ashams> ok
<mgamal> start a thread and we would discuss
<ashams> ok
<thelinuxer> cool
<thelinuxer> here is what i am worried about ..
<thelinuxer> we only have 2 month, and the process should be running before the next elections
<ashams> by "Regulating ground events, by location and term" I meant making events like sessions or lectures or so, not just meetings
<thelinuxer> so we need to finalize the parts related to the membership/FGs ASAP
<ashams> thelinuxer, yep
<thelinuxer> ok i think this meeting is adjourned
<thelinuxer> we can continue on the mailing list
<ashams> end?
<ashams> ok
<ashams> mgamal, ?
<mgamal> end
<ashams> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Feb 10 16:48:47 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-eg/2012/ubuntu-eg.2012-02-10-15.15.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-eg/2012/ubuntu-eg.2012-02-10-15.15.html
<thelinuxer> i like the output from this bot!
<thelinuxer> nice!
<mgamal> yeah! *me gusta*
<ashams> yeah, I like it too
<thelinuxer> mgamal: lool
<thelinuxer> ok here is what we did wrong
<thelinuxer> meeting topic is wrong
<thelinuxer> and all topics are sub topics ..
<ashams> no problem will fix it :)
<thelinuxer> we should do better next time :D
<thelinuxer> don't fix it
<ashams> isA
<thelinuxer> it doesn't matter we were learning
<thelinuxer> mgamal: 7asaly el 3esha we anzel 3ala tool isA
<mgamal> ok
<thelinuxer> eshta
<mgamal> I am in Agouza, so I'll be in Sakia in no time isA
<thelinuxer> bye ashams catch u later
<thelinuxer> mgamal: cool
<mgamal> bye everyone
<ashams> thelinuxer, bye :-)
<ashams> mgamal, bye
<mgamal> ashams: bye
<ashams> mgamal, bye
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-11
<DelphiWorld> salam
<DelphiWorld> hey seiflotfy :)
 * DelphiWorld yel at EgyParadox
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-12
<MOhamwed> السلام عليكمط
<MOhamwed> السلام عليكم
<MOhamwed> هل يمكن أن أطرح مشكلة
<MOhamwed> ؟
<MOhamwed> عندي الصوت لا يعمل في أبونتو
<MOhamwed> ماذا أفعل؟
#ubuntu-eg 2014-02-06
<elacheche> http://explainshell.com/
<thelinuxer> elacheche: nice :)
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2015-02-05
<Neo31> hey thelinuxer
<Neo31> thelinuxer, please contact me as soon as u get online :)
<thelinuxer> Neo31: hey man
<thelinuxer> sorry I was away
<thelinuxer> u know work we keda :D
<Neo31> hey thelinuxer :)
<Neo31> it's ok :)
<Neo31> thx for the quick reply
<thelinuxer> Neo31: yw :)
<Neo31> we are starting a new initiative to gather all african loco teams on #ubuntu-africa
<Neo31> We would love to see some members join us from ubuntu-eg :)
<thelinuxer> Neo31: u don't know I left the team leadership long time ago ?
<thelinuxer> and actually the team is not that active anymore
<Neo31> i heard of that thelinuxer
<Neo31> hum :(
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> well still the few active members can still join
<Neo31> this channel is made to bring everyone together
<Neo31> including non active ones :)
<thelinuxer> Neo31: I will try to get you some contacts isA
<Neo31> I see you still an active ubuntu member on IRC, social media and launchpad thelinuxer
<Neo31> that's why i contacted you ;)
<thelinuxer> yeah I know
<Neo31> fair enough :)
<thelinuxer> there was no one to hand this stuff over to him/her
<Neo31> if you have members to recommend they can join #ubuntu-africa please do no hesitate :)
<thelinuxer> sure
<thelinuxer> I will join it now
<Neo31> that happens in many communities thelinuxer
<Neo31> good, I hope this doesn't take much of your time
<Neo31> at least the guys there will know who to contact from egypt in case there is something later :)
<thelinuxer> it won't, I will try isA
#ubuntu-eg 2016-02-10
<elacheche> Yooo!! Guest70406 !! Wassup dude! We missed you :)
<Guest70406> lol
<Guest70406> Thanks man
<Guest70406> Ive missed you all too
<Guest70406> That is like me and you only?
<Guest70406> lol
<elacheche> hhhh :D And Na3il :)
<elacheche> I should go home in minutes..
<elacheche> you read the mail about the MegaCommunity
<elacheche> ?
<elacheche> Egy_Paradox, it's #ubuntu-africa
<elacheche> We are trying to connect all africa together.. We are almost there.. #ubuntu-eg still missing :) You should join :)
<elacheche> Join the channel #ubuntu-africa and let me intorduce you to the guys there before I go home :)
<elacheche> Na3iL,
<Egy_Paradox> Yes I did read the email
<elacheche> EgyParadox, #linuxac needs you as well :D
<Na3iL> Hey elacheche
#ubuntu-eg 2017-02-07
<theShirbiny> صباح الخير :)
#ubuntu-eg 2017-02-11
<theShirbiny> philipballew: o/
<theShirbiny> how's it going?
